# Howdy from Texas :)



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello and welcome from a fellow Texan! You'll feel right at home here, theres over twenty of us from the lone star state  

I guess it must just be the area (I'm in the suburbs of Houston) but I hear people greet eachother with a quite serious 'howdy' all of the time XD

Your gelding is absolutely beautiful, by the way!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the horse forum; your 'awkwardly large' photo is welcome! A lot of people here, including myself, have awkwardly large photos :lol:

He's lovely though!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Ryan is so handsome and i'm a paint person too.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Laura your horse Ryan is a very nice paint so post as many picture as you can ( I ) love pictures


----------



## Flibuster (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome messages everyone!  I will definitely post some more pictures when I can! 
I'm glad to have met some fellow Texans and paint-people already!


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome fellow Texan!! I'm technology challenged too along with my computer because I can't see the pic of Ryan  but I'm sure he's beautiful! I'm also a paint fan!


----------

